# Losing half of eggs at fertilisation stage



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

We had 11 eggs collected, 10 which were able to be injected (ICSI) but only 5 fertilised, 3 made it to day 2, which were transferred that day and got a BFN result. I asked at my follow-up appointment if there could be any reason why our numbers deteriorated so quickly at that stage but was told it was pure luck at that point. 

I can't quite believe that and was wondering if anyone had any similar experiences, along with possible reasons on why this could happen please? We were told we were unsuccessful due to my DH's sperm and my age and we just need to try again. Maybe this is true but thought I'd ask here. 

Thank you! x


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Tiffin, your numbers don't actually sound that bad. 

In my first Icsi cycle I had 13 eggs, only 5 fertilised and we only had 2 left for transfer at day 5.  It can be quite scary how many you lose through these stages, but I keep talking myself that we would normally only produce one egg a month, and any more is a bonus.  After 6 cycles, I've never had enough left of any quality to freeze.  Sadly, I think it's just the way the dice rolls.  My clinic prescribed high dose folic acid to try and increase egg quality, and there was a discussion about whether to use DHEA but the research on this isn't clear and so I didn't go down that route.

Do t give up because of your age.  I'm 43 and just got a BFP this morning - there's still a long way to go but it's definately possible.

Good luck xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

It was fairly standard for me too. My cycle with ARGC I had 11 eggs collected and only two badly fragmented embryos for transfer by day 3.

Some ladies end up with nothing by day 3.


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks ladies and massive congrats Bax  

Good to hear I'm not alone and know you can lose eggs/embryos at any stage, just seemed a lot to lose 50% all at once but sounds like that's not unusual. 

Definitely not giving up, we're trying again with Dec AF, so all being well meds will start on NYD, which we both can't wait for! 😀 Would be nice to get a later transfer this time but whatever will be, will be. 

Thanks again. x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was going to say the same numbers do drop pretty quick, I have had mixed cycled 

Own egg 
4 collected 
4 mature
4 fertilised 
2 made it to day 3

Donor egg 
4 collected 
4 mature 
2 fertilised 
1 made it to day 2 

Different donor 
11 collected 
5 mature 
4 fertilised 
3 made it to blast 

I lost half at key points in my cycle 
Stay positive x


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Lilly, I will


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

We have also not had great fertilisation rates (see numbers in signature below). 
Especially the 2nd time I was VERY disappointed. 

Our clinic also told us it can be for any reason (my age, DH's sperm). Luckily we have been successful this time (still a long way to go though) but my plan for a potential next round would have been for both of us to go on a 3 month fertility diet with all the recommended supplements - there is a lot you can do to improve sperm quality. I was even considering to go and see a specialist regarding my DH's sperm.

Do't give up and good luck! x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

On my first cycle we had 9 eggs retrieved and only 5 fertilised.  Out of the 5 only one was a grade A by day 3 and we froze the other 3.  I got pregnant and have a son, sadly my FET from the same batch ended in a miscarriage, so I really think now that I only had one decent embryo.

X


----------



## Lanarsa (Nov 19, 2015)

When I tryed with my own eggs it was the same. First time they collected 8 eggs, and we got even one blastocyst, but no pregnancy after the transfer. The second time it was 12 eggs, 7 of them fertilized and NONE survived until day 5 ( After that I was recommended to use donor eggs, because of me age...


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies ladies. x


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

Reading this thread as feeling pretty gutted, we had 15 eggs (donated 7) and kept 8 of which I was told looked really young and good by the Dr and the sperm looked good too. Got the call today and only 3 have fertilised, I am so gutted especially as I don't have much faith in those three either now. the lab said they would expect lots of sperm to be bonded to the outside of the egg but that wasnt the case so it looks like my egg was rejecting the sperm and if so what hope is there for the three that fertilised. Feel so sad today, hoping tomo will bring back the positive me. I dont feel just sad for this cycle but for my fertility overall and future cycles.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Kd

So sorry you are feeling like this, I won't say it only takes one as had a cycle with 4,1 and then 4 again and it's no consolation people saying it but my last donor cycle they retrieved 11 but nearly all immature, I had 4 embies was so gutted thought they couldn't be that good but had 2 back (got a bfp) and the other 2 they watched over the weekend and I couldn't believe they made it to blast I was in shock, loads of ladies got more than me and had non no freeze and no bfp, yes it's gutting but you honestly just don't know

I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you lily for your words, I'm feeling a lot better now as I've had a long chat with the embryologist and discussed everything and the three we have at the moment have as good a chance as any so we will see! Hoping to go to blastocyst. Also have read some other peoples stories where there has been no binding and then on another cycle they have bfp. In hindsight icsi prob would have helped but no reason to do it as of yesterday as all looked so good xxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad you are feeling a little better  

There's a lady on here had zero fert then next cycle got bfp with twins (Miss Fruity) and I have a friend at work who had zero fert then 2 months later was pregnant naturally, it's human nature to think the worst I know. Just think as it stands now you have enough for 3 x sets! 

As for icsi it can help fert rates yes but there's also an increased risk of damage to the eggs when they strip the outer part so it's not always the best way for everyone 

Pop back and let us know how you get on 

L xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you all these stories do really help! I will keep you posted and thanks for your words regards icsi Becuase I was starting to kick myself I didn't insist on it but like u said it's more intrusive and yesterday there was no inclination we needed it - the embryologist said she couldn't believe it this morning and was gutted too which was sweet xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

tiffin sorry you got bfn 

we had 11 eggs first time out, only four fertilised. two put back, the others not good enough to freeze, bfn.
but two more cycles and we got one in the back of the net, so don't give up..


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks goldbunny, that's so good to hear. We've got our planning meeting on Saturday to try again, with DR starting on NYD, so keeping positive!  

Sorry to hear KDJay, sounds like you have 3 fighters there. Best of luck! 🍀 x


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry tiffin for hijacking your post! I thought it was an old post as I jut put in a word search looking for reassurance didn't realise u posted so recently - so sorry to hear of your bfn! Hope the new year brings you good luck xxx


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

No probs KDJay. Happy to share my post and glad it's helped someone else too   Your embryologist sounds great, couldn't get much discussion out of mine! xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey ladies just thought I would update , although we only for three to fertilise, all three were blasts this morning so we are now pupo! Xxx


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Brilliant news KDJay, best of luck for you!   x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing news well done 

Told you!   

L xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank u ladies! Xxx


----------

